# Only took 12 years...



## Wire Nut (Oct 3, 2013)

For all you guys that feel there is no hope for your yuppie wives, don't give up the fight. She lived in a subdivision her entire life till she met me and I wrecked her parents dreams of a doctor or lawyer.


----------



## RIBMAN (Oct 4, 2013)

Good job brother. Dr.'s or lawyer's don't have a thing on us good ole boys


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2013)

Story?????


----------



## Wire Nut (Oct 4, 2013)

I killed it weds morning and as always she was excited. She was just really happy I didn't toss the horns. She thought I wouldn't keep them with them being so small. She likes to decorate with anything taxidermy or horns. The bear I killed this year is too small for me to even think about having a rug made. She already knew where she wanted to put it before I got home with the bear. When I told her I had no plans for the cape it turned into a huge argument. Guess I can't complain.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 5, 2013)

Congrats on both successes.

Hoss


----------



## Arrowslinger41 (Oct 6, 2013)

That's awesome man!


----------



## saw tooth (Nov 10, 2013)

good job doc


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 10, 2013)

Yep I married one of them city girls too.  She wants a big buck mount and a bear rug for decorations.  She's an odd one but I love her.


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 11, 2013)

Fantastic I all way like to see Ladys out hunting


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 11, 2013)

I wish my wife could stand sideways like that!


----------

